

On yakshave, on color, on cosines, on glitchen - kryptiskt
https://wingolog.org/archives/2014/11/14/on-yakshave-on-color-on-cosines-on-glitchen

======
dmit
This is an amazing article. Hat's off to Andy Wingo.

